# Pete Quaife, the Original Bassist of the Kinks, Has Died



## InfernoSTi (Oct 31, 2010)

Pete Quaife, the original bassist of the Kinks, has died, according to bandmate Ray Davies. Quaife was 66. Quaife died of kidney failure Wednesday in Herlev, Denmark. 

Peter Alexander Greenlaw Quaife was the bassist during the band's British Invasion height, playing on such hits as "You Really Got Me," "All Day and All of the Night," "Tired of Waiting for You," "A Well-Respected Man" and "Sunny Afternoon." 

http://marquee.blogs.cnn.com/2010/06/25/kinks-bassist-pete-quaife-dead-at-66/

You have touched many, many lives through your music....thank you, Mr. Quaife.


----------



## engtaz (Jul 9, 2010)

RIP Pete prayer sent for family and friends.


----------



## sandbagger (Oct 10, 2009)

RIP:halo:


----------

